# 1989 Jetta GLI with ABS brakes, Brake pedal does not move?



## SkorcherX (Aug 13, 2003)

So my Father just purchased a 1989 Jetta GLI, and it happens to have ABS. It does not stop very well, and the brake pedal really doesn't move all that much. You just apply more pressure to it and it slows you down. I don't think you could get a really hard stop out of it even with two feet on the brake.

If someone could point me in the right direction as to what could be the problem, where to find the parts, and if parts from other VW/Audi's can be used that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

Could be the brake booster. Does the car have a massive vacuum leak?


----------



## SkorcherX (Aug 13, 2003)

We have not specifically checked for a vacuum leak. I have heard it could be the booster. What are some troubleshooting steps aside from checking for a vacuum leak that would allow us to determine its the booster or the cylinder... or both?


----------



## lowprofile1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Love father / son project, so happen i bought my son his first ride 90 GLI 16V.
Now it looks like we have the same issue, for one on Abs equip cars there is no brake vacumm booster, it does however has a hydraulic brake pump. We realize on our project that we are not getting no brake pressure on the rear. Upon further check the I discover we have a blown fuse, thats still didnt solve our issue as the pump would not engage, I run a hotwire directly from the battery to the pump and after 1 to 2 minutes of running brake fluid start flowing to the rear calipers. The pedal feels a lot better, but still havent solve our issue of pump not engaging, I'm narrowing it down to either the brake pressure switch or abs relays.

Bentley manual helps a lot 

hope this help


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

lowprofile1 said:


> Love father / son project, so happen i bought my son his first ride 90 GLI 16V.
> Now it looks like we have the same issue, for one on Abs equip cars there is no brake vacumm booster, it does however has a hydraulic brake pump. We realize on our project that we are not getting no brake pressure on the rear. Upon further check the I discover we have a blown fuse, thats still didnt solve our issue as the pump would not engage, I run a hotwire directly from the battery to the pump and after 1 to 2 minutes of running brake fluid start flowing to the rear calipers. The pedal feels a lot better, but still havent solve our issue of pump not engaging, I'm narrowing it down to either the brake pressure switch or abs relays.
> 
> Bentley manual helps a lot
> ...


Please read your Bently Manual carefully. All cars, ABS equipped or not, have a vacuum booster. Running a hot wire to your ABS pump is only a bad idea. Your vehicle may have a proportioning valve for the rear brakes on the rear axle. If you have no pressure to the rear, check that.


----------

